# Keylogger - WebWatcher 7



## alwaysnforever (Jun 16, 2011)

Has anyone ever used WebWatcher 7? If so, can you give me your opinions, feedback, etc.

I am not very computer savvy and my husband is. I don't have any concrete proof that he is having an EA and/or PA but have noticed that he is on the computer a lot more often.

I would like to install a keylogger for a few days to see what I can find. However, I need to make sure that he doesn't find it otherwise I may make matters worse...ESPECIALLY if he isn't doing anything behind my back...if you know what I mean.

Thank you in advance for your assistance!


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm on the computer a lot more often but I'm not having an EA or PA.

Do you have any other evidence other than excessive computer time?


----------



## MrDude (Jun 21, 2010)

never used that one. Most good keyloggers can run in what is called a stealth mode, which means it is hidden and will not show up in program listings, dirctory listings etc, and can be configured so a specific set of keys have to be pressed to get access to it. WebWatcher seems to have these capabilities and many more.

*NOW A WORD OF WARNING!!!*
I would be damn sure that I was positive that he was having an affair before installing one. They can be a great way to gather information but can also can be a trap for yourself. If you decide to install one, once you have your proof uninstall it. Otherwise you will be tempted to look any time something "strange" happens, and if your suspicions are confirmed you will want to check it just to see what is going on.

You said you are not computer savvy, well it may be time to become at least a little. 

Try some other things first like,
1) Asking him what he is doing
2) Sit down next to him next time he is on the computer and see what he does (does he change screens quick, close the browser quick, anything to not let you see what it is he is looking at)
3) Check the browser history, easy to do even if you are not computer savvy, the method for doing so depends on the browser. (however since he is, if the history is empty that may tell you something)


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

I disagree with uninstalling it right away. You will still need it to monitor and ensure NC. In the vast majority of the time, one of the APs WILL break NC. One of them will fish for renewed contact. It can be as simple as "How are you?", etc. Only when you are reasonably sure that NC has taken hold, and the WS has built up a certain amount of trust that makes you feel comfortable, should you uninstall the software.

You are effectively sticking your head in the sand if you believe right away that there will be no contact, when experience shows that one of them will fish.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

There's a few tools, Spycatcher among them, that are anti-keyloggers. So it becomes an arms race of sorts. Also, one's own PC shouldn't be left open for anyone to be able to install something on.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

Most people who are not sure what their spouse is doing and want to know for sure, usually do install something like a keylogger to get more info and find out for sure. I have never used that, so make sure you are as careful as you can be.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

lordmayhem said:


> I disagree with uninstalling it right away. You will still need it to monitor and ensure NC. In the vast majority of the time, one of the APs WILL break NC. One of them will fish for renewed contact. It can be as simple as "How are you?", etc. Only when you are reasonably sure that NC has taken hold, and the WS has built up a certain amount of trust that makes you feel comfortable, should you uninstall the software.
> 
> You are effectively sticking your head in the sand if you believe right away that there will be no contact, when experience shows that one of them will fish.


soooo very true...
caught my ex 7 more times with the key-logger after the initial find before i finally gave up and left.

never used this particular program. 
some of them you have to go into your anti-virus program and specifically allow the key-logger program so it does not show up on an anti-virus scan.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

And people wonder why I use a hard interlock dongle? Pull the dongle out of the USB port and the machine is inoperable. And even when it's in it times out with password protection on the hardware level encryption.


----------



## MrDude (Jun 21, 2010)

You have a good point about once NC is established. I was not thinking that far ahead, but of the immediate question of using one. 

Some will become obsessed though and uninstalling would be a good idea for them, especially immediately after the shock of finding their SO is having an affair.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

MrDude said:


> Some will become obsessed though and uninstalling would be a good idea for them, especially immediately after the shock of finding their SO is having an affair.


Hypervigilance is a normal reaction after the initial shock of betrayal. Becoming obsessed with finding details about the affair is normal for a while. This starts to wear off as the healing process begins to run its course. If it doesn't wear off, then the healing process hasn't really started and the BS needs to make changes and/or work with WS so that the healing process of R can begin. 

If you are truly healing and the BS has been doing the things to rebuild trust, the hypervigilance definitely wears off.


----------

